# KKF national/international get-together



## knyfeknerd (Jan 9, 2013)

Could we make this happen in 2013?
I know it would be difficult to do, we aren't talking about a knife show. I know the majority of us don't make a lot of money and the traveling and accommodations/logistics would be tough. 
But we are an exceptional group of kitchen knife enthusiasts. We all need to have a group get-together.
Could this happen?
Any ideas or suggestions? 
Anybody interested?


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd be really interested if it took place in Maine:tease:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm interested....hope that doesn't put too many people off


----------



## jmforge (Jan 9, 2013)

A get together at the Blade Show would be one option. Knifey folks already there, not a high cost destination, lots of options for hotels, food, etc, and the busiest airport on the planet. The only downside is that the Cobb Galleria is far away from the MARTA line.


----------



## The hekler (Jan 9, 2013)

I would be down if its withing driving distance, I'm in augusta right now so Charlotte would work:lol2:


----------



## eto (Jan 10, 2013)

There is also the East Coast Custom Knife Show Coming in March ,they hold it in Jersey City now. Might be an option for people to meet up. Decent show as well.

http://fiftyfiftyproductions.net/eccks-info.php


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 11, 2013)

Id be interested, just to get time off is the killer.


----------



## SlapChop (Feb 19, 2013)

******* said:


> A get together at the Blade Show would be one option. Knifey folks already there, not a high cost destination, lots of options for hotels, food, etc, and the busiest airport on the planet. The only downside is that the Cobb Galleria is far away from the MARTA line.



Also its at the Cobb. That area sucks for everything. No good food that far outside of DT, and there is nothing to do unless you want to take a cab the the clairmont. Its one of those things everyone should do, even though every soul that enters the place will exit at least a little scarred if not completely F'ed up. 

I do an event out of there every year and the best part is drinking at the bar that is attached. Sweetwater makes some good beer!


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 25, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> I'd be really interested if it took place in Maine:tease:



Yeah - in Rockland for Lobster Fest . . . :hungry:


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Yeah - in Rockland for Lobster Fest . . . :hungry:


Rockland works for me, though anywhere in Maine is fine.


----------

